# Melafix Treatment And Ammonia...



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

My rhom somehow banged his head somewhere and has a small gash(more like a scratch)so i'm going to add some melafix to help it heal(i've added some salt also).My question is does it matter if i have a bit of ammonia? I'm doing water changes every 2 days to bring down the ammo.Should i wait till the water params are stabilized and then treat with melafix?


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Imo I would treat it asap so it doesn't get worse.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I recently treated my spilo's tank with some melafix and pimafix... it knocked the f*ck outta the infection... but then it sent the tank into a full recycle.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> I recently treated my spilo's tank with some melafix and pimafix... it knocked the f*ck outta the infection... but then it sent the tank into a full recycle.


Will melafix alone cause a mini cycle? I'm going to keep doing water changes every other day till i get 0 ammo.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

It's not supposed to, but I think in higher doses it will.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I've used it as suggested and didn't have a "recycle"...As a matter of fact right now I'm treating my new BDR I got from Pedro with melafix and are on the 6th day of treatment. All of my params are all still in check. I usually "debride" my new P's when I get them in because they usually show up in haggard shape sometimes. I'll treat them with prazipro to rid of any internal/external parasites and then I'll do melafix if their fins are tattered, like the BDR I just got. I do notice it gives your water a slight bit of cloudiness, but it shouldn't affect your beneficial bacteria at all.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

the_w8 said:


> I've used it as suggested and didn't have a "recycle"...As a matter of fact right now I'm treating my new BDR I got from Pedro with melafix and are on the 6th day of treatment. All of my params are all still in check. I usually "debride" my new P's when I get them in because they usually show up in haggard shape sometimes. I'll treat them with prazipro to rid of any internal/external parasites and then I'll do melafix if their fins are tattered, like the BDR I just got. I do notice it gives your water a slight bit of cloudiness, but it shouldn't affect your beneficial bacteria at all.


does it matter that i'm doing water changes every other day?


----------

